# Localized termite treatments good?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I've heard a good deal about localized termite treatments, as a substitute for tenting the building. I had my doubts, but I've read a number of articles supporting them. What do you guys think?


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

What part of the country are you in? Tenting sounds like you have drywood termites-we in the northeast have little to no experience with them. Talk to county extension offices, farm/ag agents, etc.


----------

